# Can I visit your smug villager? Want to meet Julian or Olaf



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm trying to decide which smug I want in my town, and it's really hard because the dialogue really does not fit my NL favorites. I can get a better idea of who I would want in my own town if I actually see the full package in game, so to speak.

If you'd be so kind, could I visit your town and talk to:

Julian
Olaf
Lionel
Raymond
Leopold
Hans
Ken

I can bring a NMT if you want. I wouldn't stay long, just enough to chat with them a few times and decide how I feel. Thanks a million!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 20, 2020)

I have Raymond, not sure if that would suffice. 

You can come for free though I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

lars708 said:


> I have Raymond, not sure if that would suffice.
> 
> You can come for free though I don't mind it at all.


I think I'll take you up on that


----------



## lars708 (Apr 20, 2020)

Apollyna said:


> I think I'll take you up on that


Alright when do you have time? I'm available in a moment, need to do some trades first but I can pm you a dodo code afterwards.


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Alright when do you have time? I'm available in a moment, need to do some trades first but I can pm you a dodo code afterwards.


sure, whenever you're ready :3


----------



## elfin (Apr 20, 2020)

I have Ken.  Send me a pm when you're ready to visit and I'll send you a dodo code.


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

Met Raymond and Ken, very helpful! Still looking to meet Julian, Olaf, or Lionel!


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 20, 2020)

I have Leopold on my island if you are interested? Only smug i got


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

Ozzie said:


> I have Leopold on my island if you are interested? Only smug i got


Definitely! Lmk your dodo code whenever youre ready! ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Met Leopold!


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 20, 2020)

I know he's not on your list, but I have Shep, he is my favorite smug.


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

Maris82084 said:


> I know he's not on your list, but I have Shep, he is my favorite smug.


I have Shep in my town too!
He was my favorite in NL but I hate the new dialogue on him <
I pictured him as like a down and out / up and coming hipster musician alley dog; whereas the new dialogue is like... snotty wannabe glitz and glam celeb influencer or something lmao, which is why I'm looking for a new smug.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 20, 2020)

I have Lionel in my island if you wanna talk to him


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

GaudiestLewis said:


> I have Lionel in my island if you wanna talk to him


I'd love to! Could you PM me a dodo code please?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Met Lionel! ^^


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 20, 2020)

I have Olaf in my town if you're still interested in meeting with him


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 20, 2020)

nerfeddude said:


> I have Olaf in my town if you're still interested in meeting with him


Very! May i have a dodo code?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Darn, network issues <
Hopefully it's just us tho and I can visit other towns...

*Still looking to meet Olaf or Julian, anybody reading!*


----------



## PolkaDotVulpini (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh!! If you’d like to visit sometime, I have Olaf!! I’ve taken quite the liking to him, you can come and have a chat with him ^^ I also have Phil if you haven’t chatted with him yet! I do have an empty plot though so I am cautious about void adoptions


----------



## shasha (Apr 21, 2020)

Julian moved into my town today! You're welcome to visit him if you want


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 21, 2020)

PolkaDotVulpini said:


> Oh!! If you’d like to visit sometime, I have Olaf!! I’ve taken quite the liking to him, you can come and have a chat with him ^^ I also have Phil if you haven’t chatted with him yet! I do have an empty plot though so I am cautious about void adoptions


I dont know too much about void adoptions, it's been a long while since anyone's moved out of my town but maybe with the glitches we should be better safe than sorry! ;_;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



SarishaACNL said:


> Julian moved into my town today! You're welcome to visit him if you want


I would love to! May I have a dodo code?


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 21, 2020)

i can let you visit julian! ill be on and off bell tree all day so pm me!


----------



## shasha (Apr 21, 2020)

> I would love to! May I have a dodo code?


Sent a DM


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 21, 2020)

Currently afk!! Prolly gonna be back in the afternoon (EST)


----------

